# German presence in Brazil



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello my friends, I'm Brazilian of German origin. I'd like to show you a part of Brazil known for the rest of the world: our German colonization!


*German Diaspora:*

Between 1824 and 1972, about 620,000 Germans settled in Brazil; the fourth largest nationality to immigrate to Brazil, after the Portuguese (1.8 million), the Italians (1.6 million), and the Spaniards (0.72 million). Currently there are approximately 12-18 million German descendants in Brazil.


















*German Diaspora (c. 1930): *

_USA: 9.000.000
Brazil: 620.000_

Canada: 300.000
Argentina: 130.000

Australia: 50.000
South Africa: 35.000
Chile: 27.000

Paraguay: 10.000
Mexico: 8.000
Uruguay: 7.000

German Brazilians live in the entire country, although the overwhelming percentage is found in the country's South Region, with lesser but still significant degree in the Southeast Region. German dialects together make up the second most spoken first language in Brazil after Portuguese. A few Brazilian municipalities have Brazilian Hunsrückisch and Germanic Pomeranian as co-official with Portuguese. The most influenced state by the German immigration was Santa Catarina, the only state where Germans were the principal nationality among immigrants.









The arrival of the first Germans in Brazil










The occupation of vast areas in Southern Brazil by people of German origin had a visible and important influence in the region. The descendants of German immigrants preserved their language and customs more than any other immigrant group in Brazil, creating a paradox of identity between German and Brazilian.
The German Brazilian areas form, today, a Brazilian region with its own character, made up of towns and large concentrations of residents around the church, commerce and school. These rural villages are connected to major cities where the economy was diversified, adding cottage industries to the original agricultural production. In this way, the Southern Brazilian areas of European settlements formed a prosperous regional economy and a European cultural landscape, contrasting with the relative Portuguese-Brazilian uniformity found in the rest of Brazil. In recent years a large industrial development has occurred in these areas, stemming from the cottage industry. Some of the old German communities are now prosperous industrial centers, such as São Leopoldo, Novo Hamburgo, Blumenau, Joinville and Itajaí. The Germans became entrepreneurs due to their knowledge of more complex techniques of production than those dominated by other Brazilians.

Deutschewiki

*German speaking population:*

*USA* 5.000.000
*Brazil* 3.000.000

Argentina 500.000
Canada450.000
Australia 110.000 

South Africa 75.000 
Chile 40.000 
Paraguay 30.000 ~ 40.000 
Namibia 30.000 
Venezuela and Mexico 10.000 

German immigrants preserved their language more than any other group of immigrants in Brazil. This was mainly due to shared cultural identity and the desire to recreate in Brazil an environment with characteristics of the country they believed they would never return to. In addition, the large differences between the German and Portuguese languages hindered learning of the national language of Brazil, which was and remains a pretext for continuing use of German dialects. (This may be contrasted to the United States, where a huge German population almost completely switched to English, while on the other hand, Italian persisted longer than in Brazil.) The main German dialect spoken in Brazil is Hunsrückisch, and according to Ammon, who visited German-speaking communities in Southern Brazil in 2004, the Riograndenser Hunsrückisch (Brazilian Hunsrückisch) lexicon is still quite similar to that of modern German speakers, even after almost 200 years of distance.

Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung | German Federal Agency for Civic Education

*Religion:*









A small Lutheran church in Santa Cruz do Sul

Most German-Brazilians are Roman Catholics or Lutherans (Evangelical Lutheran Church of Brazil). As with other Brazilians, there is a significant minority of non-religious people, and Pentecostalism is on the rise. Almost 85%[45] of all Lutherans in Latin America and the Caribbean live in Brazil.

_Lutherans in America:_
* United States: 7,504,244
Brazil	: 1,466,723*

Canada: 232,904
Argentina: 71,960
Bolivia: 24,400

*German influence in Brazil:*









Oktoberfest in Blumenau, the second biggest of the world

Many aspects of Brazil's culture have been influenced by Germans. Today Brazil hosts Oktoberfests in Blumenau, Santa Catarina, in Santa Cruz do Sul and Igrejinha, Rio Grande do Sul and in Marechal Cândido Rondon, Paraná, along with many other cities. Beer itself is said to have been brought to Brazil by German immigrants, and today it is the country's most popular alcoholic beverage.
German immigrants spread the Protestant faith (especially Lutheranism). The regions heavily settled by Germans still retain a strong German influence.
Germans are regarded as good industrialists in Brazil, manufacturing shoes, leather goods, furniture, textiles, charcoal, mechanical devices, etc., as well as good farmers. Many Brazilian towns were built using German architecture.
Germans introduced new types of food and beverage in Brazil or reinforced their utilizations by Brazilians.
Kuchen, Sauerkraut (known in Portuguese as chucrute, is also used as derogatory term to designate Germans, and people of Central European origin or descent in general), Eisbein, new types of sausage and vegetables are some examples of food introduced in Brazil by the immigrants. In Curitiba, sausage are commonly known as vina, from the German Wiener (Wiener Würstchen).









Brahma´s Old Building in Porto Alegre

The tradition of brewing in Brazil dates back to German immigration in the early 19th century. The first breweries date from the 1830s, although the brand Bohemia is claimed to be the first Brazilian beer, with production starting in 1853 in the city of Petrópolis founded by the German-Brazilian Henrique Kremer. In 1913 there were 134 breweries in Rio Grande do Sul. Brahma was founded in 1888 in Rio de Janeiro by the Swiss immigrant Joseph Villiger. Antarctica (Companhia Antarctica Paulista) was founded in the same year by the Brazilian Joaquim Salles and the German immigrant Louis Bücher in São Paulo. In 1999 the two brands merged creating AmBev.

Fonte http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German-Brazilian#cite_note-Deutsche-Welle-7


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Gramado 










*Estado:*Rio Grande do Sul
*Distancia desde la capital del Estado: *115 km
*altitud: *830 m
*Poblacion:*32.300 hab
*IDH:*0,841


Gramado/RS, 2º dia por Gramado/RS, um sonho de viagem..., no Flickr


Gramado por hugopereira1, no Flickr


Where the streets have no name por Júlia B. Hoffmann Maciel, no Flickr


Gramado por GiulianoBR, no Flickr


Ruas de Gramado - RS por Macapuna, no Flickr​


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Gramado:


gramado - rs por Alex Portes Design, no Flickr


Gramado - Avenida Borges de Medeiros por clairsousa, no Flickr


Vista Planalto Gramado Natal 2011 por Ldam1, no Flickr


Lago Negro por Uthyr, no Flickr



Gramado - RS por Macapuna, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Blumenau:










*Estado:* | Santa Catarina
*altitud:* | 38m
*Poblacion:* | 309.917 hab
*IDH:* | 0,853


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Joinville:*










*Estado:* Santa Catarina
*Altitude da sede: *4,5 m
*População:* 500.000 habitantes
*IDH:* 0,857









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurofanha/4767622127/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielalexandre/4567725905/sizes/l/in/set-72157623968611926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5588962554/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reu/5002989404/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kafarnak/4455771718/sizes/l/in/set-72157624275203156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mauronogueira/1409031389/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









20120407-Corupa-017-15h39  








http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurofanha/4699915235/sizes/l/in/set-72157625300176966/









 
Estação Ferroviaria Joinville - Sc_Setembro 2012  









Trem  por guiperesfl








 Museu da Hering [/url










http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurofanha/5517906642/sizes/l/in/set-72157625300176966/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavofilho/5779193530/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

More Joinville









Joinville  por @N08









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurofanha/4818021369/sizes/l/in/set-72157625300176966/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maurofanha/5708219858/sizes/l/in/set-72157625300176966/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kafarnak/2565234785/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Blumenau - Santa Catarina



Desfile 7 de Setembro em Blumenau 2010. Veja no BLOG www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr



9ª Cãominhada de Blumenau bateu recorde de público. Foram mais de 4mil pessoas e mais de 1200 cães inscritos. BLOG www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr



IMG_3647-13 por Elvis Dorow, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Treze Tílias*, the most Austrian city in the Americas. It's a city where you can speak in German with the majority of the people. Just 6k.

Founded by Austrian immigrants, the large majority from Tyrol and Vorarlberg, Treze Tílias exhibits in its buildings an Alpine-influenced timber framing style of architecture, with both the Portuguese language and the southern Austro-Bavarian dialect of Austrian German spoken by most of its inhabitants. The economy of Treze Tílias is based on agriculture, tourism, and woodworking.


Elevation .......796 m (2,612 ft)
Population......6,540
HDI (2000)....0.813





























Austrian consulate:






























































by Darlancorral









by Giro Bikes









by Henrique Oscar Loefler


Pics from Flicr


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ Beautiful cities


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Blumenau - The world's second largest oktoberfest:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Gorky said:


> ^^ Beautiful cities


Obrigada querido, espero que goste das fotos


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

More Blumenau:



Blumenau por fabiomassola, no Flickr
Blumenau.


Multidão no Desfile da Oktoberfest de Blumenau neste sábado dia 15/10/2011. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


4º Desfile da Oktoberfest de Blumenau-SC. BLOG www. jaimebatistadasilva.blogspot.com por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr


2011-10-15_16-04-09_352 por cervejagourmet, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Castle Havan in Blumenau, a replica of the town hall of Michelstadt, Germany:


Torre da Catedral São Paulo Apóstolo de Blumenau. Ao fundo o Castelinho da Havan. por JAIME BLUMENAU SC, no Flickr




















The original in Michelstadt, Germany:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Wilkommen aus Pomerode:

Pomerode is known as the most German city in Brazil, because the vast majority of its inhabitants are of German descent and are bilingual in German and Portuguese

Área - 215,904 km² 2
Population - 27 772 hab. Censo IBGE/2013
Densidade	128,63 hab./km²
Altitude	85 m






















pomerode sc  por giovannifotografias, no Flickr


pomerode sc  por giovannifotografias, no Flickr


Wilkommen aus Pomerode! por Érico Vieira, no Flickr


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Fascinating!! I love the micro worlds found within the Brazilian landscape. It's just an amazing country.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

JayT said:


> Fascinating!! I love the micro worlds found within the Brazilian landscape. It's just an amazing country.


Thanks for the comment friend, but these worlds are not so small, the vast majority of cities in southern Brazil have a strong Germanic influence (especially in the state of Santa Catarina), as well as a major influence of Italian colonization (mainly in São Paulo and in the South as a whole) and Polish (predominating in the state of Paraná, Curitiba for example, has the second largest Polish community in the world outside of Poland, after Chicago). In Brazil there are 12 to 18 million descendants of Germans, 25 million descendants of Italians and 4 million descendants of Poles, not to mention other immigrant currently living in Brazil, as the Japanese and Lebanese (the largest communities in the world outside their respective countries).


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> Thanks for the comment friend, but these worlds are not so small, the vast majority of cities in southern Brazil have a strong Germanic influence (especially in the state of Santa Catarina), as well as a major influence of Italian colonization (mainly in São Paulo and in the South as a whole) and Polish (predominating in the state of Paraná, Curitiba for example, has the second largest Polish community in the world outside of Poland, after Chicago). In Brazil there are 12 to 18 million descendants of Germans, 25 million descendants of Italians and 4 million descendants of Poles, not to mention other immigrant currently living in Brazil, as the Japanese and Lebanese (the largest communities in the world outside their respective countries).


I am aware of the cultural enclaves found within Brazilian cities as I have studied their cultures in depth. Cities such as Sao Paulo, Blumenau, Curitiba, Campos, Santos, and many more smaller towns are very familiar to me now. We always think of Australian cities as having large Italian populations but we have nothing on Brazil.. Oh and I don't think there is anywhere in the world that has as many Japanese as Sao Paulo (2+million) except for a handful of Japanese cities :lol: I love to see cultures thrive far from their original roots in harmony with other cultures.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

JayT said:


> I am aware of the cultural enclaves found within Brazilian cities as I have studied their cultures in depth. Cities such as Sao Paulo, Blumenau, Curitiba, Campos, Santos, and many more smaller towns are very familiar to me now. We always think of Australian cities as having large Italian populations but we have nothing on Brazil.. Oh and I don't think there is anywhere in the world that has as many Japanese as Sao Paulo (2+million) except for a handful of Japanese cities :lol: I love to see cultures thrive far from their original roots in harmony with other cultures.


Yes, this part of Brazil is largely unknown, in general people only know the stereotypes (samba, favelas, carnival, poverty, beaches), but in fact Brazil is a multicultural country. Brazil is one of the countries that received the most immigrants throughout its history, from all parts of the world. For this reason the country has the largest Japanese community outside Japan, of Lebanese outside of Lebanon, of Portuguese outside Portugal, of Italians outside of Italy, and the second largest colony of Germans outside Europe, second only to the U.S.. Brazil also has the largest community of Africans outside of Africa.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Pomerode:









GutoQuadros









Claudia V









Adrieli Cancelier









Edelcio J Ansarah









Claudia V









Adrieli Cancelier









Rodrigo Melo

*Festa Pomerana*









Fernando Araujo









Zé Marciel


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Pommerland:











Santa Maria de Jetibá (population - 34.765) is the most Pomeranian city of Brazil: 70% of the population is descended from Pomeranians:










Gazeta online









Panoramio tavaresvr









Panoramio Rodnei Braum









Panoramio Rodnei Braum









Flickr erica.schurmann









Flickr polinhaknut









Flickr erica.schurmann









Flickr erica.schurmann









Flickr Breno Silva

*Children learning the Pomeranian language, extinct in Europe*









Gazeta online


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Children talking Pomeranian language. The Pomeranian language is currently spoken only in Brazil, is practically extinct in Europe. 300,000 descendants of Pomeranians speak the language in Brazil.*



Martelli said:


>


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Maria Helena, primeiramente, parabéns pelo thread. Ótima iniciativa.

Mesmo sendo descendente de franceses e italianos, sou obrigado a dizer que Santa Catarina é o Estado que é devido a grande influência germânica. 60% da população catarinense tem origem alemã e, em geral, as cidades com essa presença são diferente das demais.

Se puder deixar a dica, existem outras cidades interessantes também, como Campo Alegre, São Bendo do Sul, Jaraguá do Sul. Conheço outras com grande influência germânica, como Itapiranga, Saudades, Pinhalzinho entre outras, mas a arquitetura típica é muito pouco presente.

Vou acompanhar o tópico. De novo, parabéns.


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

as a german i really had some problems of understanding the pommeranian accent...you really have to listen at least twice or more...wow....and even then i understood only half of it...anyway, some places in brazil really looked like "made for tourists"....some others really reminds me of villages here. a friend of mine from blumenau who now lives in berlin told me that a lot of the german stuff there is just for tourists....


----------



## Indestructible (Aug 19, 2013)

Muito bom o thread!


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Obrigada amigos, amanhã dou continuidade ao thread 


Quem quiser postar fotos também, sintam-se à vontade, desde que sejam de boa qualidade e informem adequadamente o local com um mapa, além de dados populacionais...


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Campos do Jordão

*Estado:* | São Paulo 
*Altitud: *| 1.628 m 
*Población:* | 47.824 hab 
*IDH:* | 0,820 




























Geneve por kassÃ¡, no Flickr









IMG_7952 by Kleber Bacili, on Flickr 











Campos do Jordão/SP por Calvin_jj7, no Flickr


Campos do Jordão - Vista panorãmica por Turismo Paulista, no Flickr


Baden Baden por Célia Cerqueira, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Itaipava, a district of Petrópolis:*









































































Photo: Mr.Falcon, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1595279


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Xorcist said:


> as a german i really had some problems of understanding the pommeranian accent...you really have to listen at least twice or more...wow....and even then i understood only half of it...anyway, some places in brazil really looked like "made for tourists"....some others really reminds me of villages here. a friend of mine from blumenau who now lives in berlin told me that a lot of the german stuff there is just for tourists....


Hi friend, actually, some places are really made ​​for tourists, but most of these cities simply preserve the features brought by immigrants.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Some of the last original houses of the first immigrants that came to Brazil in the 19th century:*























































photo: DSoares, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104645


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

More:






































photo: DSoares, thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104645


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Tourist route Teufelsloch - Ivoti - metropolitan region of Porto Alegre: A bucolic place that preserves the original characteristics of the German colonies in Brazil. The houses are original, dating from 1830. They are some of the first built by the Germans in Brazil.*

photo: renehass, original thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434134


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

The place is called _Teufelsloch_ (devil's hole) because immigrants were scared with the Brazilian fauna, they thought the animals were demons :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

Maria_Helena JF said:


> *Children talking Pomeranian language. The Pomeranian language is currently spoken only in Brazil, is practically extinct in Europe. 300,000 descendants of Pomeranians speak the language in Brazil.*


Fascinating.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Brazil currently has 12-18 million descendants of Germans (approximately 7-10 % of the population ) . Some famous German- Brazilians:

Gisele Bündchen - the most famous top model of the world:










Ernesto Geisel , 29th President of Brazil:










Dunga - football player and coach of the Brazil national football team between 2007 and 2009 :










Oscar Niemeyer : one of the most important architects of the twentieth century :










Eike Batista , has been the 8th richest man in the world , with a fortune of 34 billion dollars , and in only one year ( between 2012 and 2013 ) has lost everything:










Gustavo Kuerten is a retired former World No. 1 tennis player from Brazil .


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing stuff, Maria Helena! 
Didn't know that. Some pictures are even more "German" than the present european Germany is, and in today's Poland almost every trace of the old Pomeranian culture, heritage has been destroyed after the WW2 - a pity.
Vielen Dank !
PS I like the people on your pics


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

maja88 said:


> Amazing stuff, Maria Helena!
> Didn't know that. Some pictures are even more "German" than the present european Germany is, and in today's Poland almost every trace of the old Pomeranian culture, heritage has been destroyed after the WW2 - a pity.
> Vielen Dank !
> PS I like the people on your pics


Thanks for commenting friend 

My grandfather was a Pomeranian, he did not speak Portuguese, only the Pomeranian language. Unfortunately he died when I was a kid and I could not learn. Are you from Poland? Brazil has the second largest Polish community in the world (outside Europe), after the United States. There are approximately 4-5 million descendants. The city of Curitiba for example, has the second largest Polish community outside of Poland, just behind Chicago. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Some natural landscapes of southern Brazil, the region with the highest concentration of German-Brazilians in the country:

The Pampas in Rio Grande do Sul state:


















Vineyard in São Marcos:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Waterfalls in Bento Gonsalves:










Osório:









Chui, Brazil's southernmost point:









Snow in Urubici. In the winter of 2013 it snowed in over 250 cities in Brazil:










Snow in Guarapuava - 2013:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Gramado:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

next


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

----->


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Some small photos of Nova Friburgo, the first city of German colonization of Brazil:


----------



## maja88 (Aug 2, 2008)

Really, it could be Breisgau (Brisgóvia)!
That girl is sweet


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Campo Alegre - Froeliches Feld:*



















Área - 496,146 km² 2
Population	11 748 hab. Censo IBGE/20103
Density - 23,68 hab./km²
Altitude - 870 m









Flickr


















Panoramio Remy Narciso Simão









Panoramio Remy Narciso Simão









Panoramio Remy Narciso Simão









Panoramio Remy Narciso Simão









Panoramio Remy Narciso Simão


















Fernando Dall'Acqua


















Flickr marcioneumann0









Picasa Haidi









Picasa Márcio









Picasa Haidi









Picasa Flavio Renato

*Festa da Ovelha* 

Vejam elas aí :lol:








MARCELLO MIRANDA









Site da festa









tutjoinville.com.br









tutjoinville.com.br


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

Residents of rural Nova Friburgo, Brazil's first Swiss Colony:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF (Jul 12, 2012)

*Willkommen in Rio Negro - Brazilian Bukovina:*





















*Population: *32.000 hab.
*HDI:* 0,802 PNUD 2.000
*Area:* 603,246 km²
*Climate:* Subtropical 













































































































fotos de Jackwb no thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560186


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

:drool:


thanks for sharing these beautiful photos with us Maria Helena


----------



## Poltronieri (Aug 17, 2013)

This thread is absoluely amazing. Congrats Maria Helena! Although I have Italian/Portuguese/Spanish ancestry, I love to know about the european settlement in Brazil, and as we can see, the german presence in Brazil is huge. I wish I could visit this cities someday. But I don´t think you´ve chosen good examples of german brazilians, since most of them are mixed with portuguese/italian.

Dunga (Carlos Caetano Bledorn *Verri*)
Oscar* Ribeiro de Almeida* Niemeyer* Soares Filho*
Eike Fuhrken*Batista*

Although the mix between italians and germans are really common in Southern Brazil, there are many examples of full german brazilians:

*Lya Fett Luft* nasceu em Santa Cruz do Sul, uma cidade de colonização alemã, como filha do advogado e juiz Arthur Germano Fett. A sua família tinha muito orgulho de suas raízes germânicas e, por isso, considerava-se superior aos "brasileiros", embora seus integrantes tivessem chegado ao Brasil em 1825. Aos dezenove anos, ela se converteu ao catolicismo, espantando aos pais, ambos luteranos.










*Oskar Hans Wolfgang Coester* (Pelotas, 26 de setembro de 1938) é um empresário e inventor brasileiro.
Foi responsável pelo setor de manutenção de aeronaves da VARIG durante sua era dourada. É o fundador do Grupo Coester, integrado pela Coester Automação S.A., fabricante de equipamentos de automação industrial, e da Aeromóvel Brasil S.A., empresa responsável pelo desenvolvimento e implantação da famosa tecnologia de transporte pneumático por ele inventada.










Dom *Odilo Pedro Scherer* (Cerro Largo, 21 de setembro de 1949) é um cardeal brasileiro, 19º bispo de São Paulo, sendo seu décimo sétimo arcebispo.
Filho de Edwino Scherer e Francisca Wilma Steffens Scherer, é descendente de imigrantes alemães da região do Sarre (Saarland) radicados no Rio Grande do Sul, é o sexto filho do casal, em total de 13 irmãos.








fonte: paduacampos.com.br

Dom Frei *Cláudio Cardeal Hummes *OFM (Montenegro, 8 de agosto de 1934) é um frade franciscano, sacerdote católico brasileiro. Foi o décimo oitavo bispo de São Paulo, sendo seu sexto arcebispo e quarto cardeal.
Nascido com os prenomes "Auri Afonso", filho de Pedro Adão Hummes e Maria Frank Hummes, teuto-brasileiros, ingressou na Ordem dos Frades Menores em 1º de fevereiro de 1952, onde emitiu os primeiros votos no dia 2 de fevereiro de 1953 e professou solenemente no dia 2 de fevereiro de 1956, quando então mudou seu nome para "Cláudio".









*Vera Lúcia Fischer *(Blumenau, 27 de novembro de 1951)1 2 é uma atriz brasileira.
Uma das mais famosas atrizes do país, Vera foi Miss Brasil 1969, título que lhe deu projeção nacional.
Vera Fischer nasceu em uma família de origem alemã, na cidade de Blumenau, no Vale do Itajaí, Santa Catarina. Em recente autobiografia, Fischer declarou que seu pai era nazista e que a relação dos dois nunca foi boa.








fonte: commons.wikimedia.org 

*Jorge Paulo Lemann* (Rio de Janeiro, 26 de agosto de 1939) é um empresário suíço-brasileiro, descendente de imigrantes suiços. 
Os pais de Jorge Paulo Lemann emigraram na região de Emmental, na Suíça.










*Robert Scheidt* (São Paulo, 15 de abril de 1973) é um velejador brasileiro, bicampeão olímpico1 e 14 vezes campeão mundial mundial de iatismo (Hendecacampeão na classe Laser - 1991 (Júnior), 1995, 1996, 1997, 2000, 2001, 2002(mundial da classe e da ISAF) , 2004, 2005, 2013 - e tricampeão na classe Star 2007 , 2011 e 2012). 








fonte: www.prepara.com.br


*Ana Lúcia Hickmann Corrêa* (Santa Cruz do Sul, 1 de março de 1981) é uma modelo, apresentadora de televisão e empresária brasileira. Corrêa é seu sobrenome de casada.
Ana Hickmann nasceu em Santa Cruz do Sul e morou em Linha João Alves, um bairro de Santa Cruz do Sul. Ana Hickmann é descendente de alemães sendo a mais velha de cinco irmãos e teve uma infância simples no interior do Brasil.










*Raquel Zimmermann* (Bom Retiro do Sul, 6 de maio de 1983) é uma modelo brasileira.








fonte: fashion.telegraph.co.uk 


*Shirley Mallmann* (Santa Clara do Sul, 15 de fevereiro de 1977) é uma modelo brasileira.1
Foi a primeira grande top model do Brasil, abrindo caminho para as modelos brasileiras no exterior.








fonte: www.forumbiodiversity.com


*Ana Cláudia Michels* (Joinville, 31 de julho de 1981) é uma modelo brasileira.








fonte: helbhdsonl.blogspot.com


*Cleusa Aline Weber*, Seara (SC) - 22 de março de 1989, é uma supermodelo brasileira.








fonte: moda.culturamix.com


19-year-old* Daniel Wollmer *was born in Nyon, Switzerland, but both of his parents are from São Paulo. His background is German.










*Gleisi Helena Hoffmann* (Curitiba, 6 de setembro de 1965) é uma advogada e política brasileira,2 atual ministra-chefe da Casa Civil do Brasil.








fonte: Anthrocivitas.com


*Tiago Splitter Beims* (Joinville, 1 de janeiro de 19851 ) é um jogador de basquete brasileiro.








fonte: Anthrocivitas.com


Os irmãos Murilo e Gustavo Endres, ambos jogadores da Seleção Brasileira de Vôlei:








fonte: esportes.r7.com 



E muitos outros.... Mas realmente, é necessário considerar teuto-brasileiros mesmo aqueles que não são 100%, pois essa mistura é muito comum em algumas cidades do Sul, principalmente entre ítalo-brasileiros:

Rodrigo* Hilbert Albertoni *(Orleans, Santa Catarina, 22 de abril de 1980) é um ator, modelo brasileiro e apresentador. Tem ascendência polonesa por parte de mãe e italiana por parte de pai:










Rogério *Mücke Ceni*, (Pato Branco, 22 de janeiro de 1973) é um futebolista brasileiro, que atua como goleiro do São Paulo.








fonte: esporte.ig.com.br


Caroline Trentini (Só adotou o sobrenome italiano do pai) é uma supermodelo brasileira. Caroline é descendente de alemães e italianos, nascida e criada em Panambi, Rio Grande do Sul.








fonte: www.fatorestilo.com


Alessandra *Corine Ambrósio *(Erechim, Rio Grande do Sul, 11 de abril de 1981) é uma supermodelo brasileira. Possui descendência polonesa e italiana.








fonte: www.colunatatipilao.com.br 


Cláudio André *Mergen Taffarel* (Santa Rosa, 8 de maio de 1966) é um ex-futebolista brasileiro que atuava como goleiro.
Reconhecidamente um dos maiores ídolos da história da Seleção Brasileira, Taffarel somou 104 partidas oficiais pela seleção principal, participando de três Copas do Mundo (1990, 1994 e 1998), sendo uma das principais peças do tetracampeonato. Integra o Hall da Fama da seleção no Museu do Futebol Brasileiro, ao lado de jogadores como Pelé, Zico, Romário e Ronaldo.
Pertencente à uma família pobre de descendentes de imigrantes italianos e alemães, passou a infância na cidade de Crissiumal.








fonte: www.weltfussball.de


Jeísa Chiminazzo (born April 12, 1985) is a Brazilian model. Chiminazzo was born to parents Ernani and Ivone of Italian and German descent.








fonte: wallpaperpassion.com

(Desculpe se saiu um pouco do tema proposto aqui, mas achei interessante mostrar um pouco dos filhos dessa imigração.)


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Lindas modelos:cheers:


----------



## IceRat (Sep 5, 2014)

nice


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tolles thread!!!


----------

